# Party Likes It's 1999 Prince Rogers Nelson @57



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prince Dead at 57 | TMZ.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonder if it was natural causes or...?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Could have acquired an immune deficiency


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Chyna from WWE and now Prince both died today AND Curt Shilling was fired from Espn. What a day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When it rains it pours. The first official date with my wife was to see Purple Rain in the theater......when it first came out, Ouch. Rest in love and flowers Prince.


----------



## Lion77789 (Jun 5, 2016)

Good idea!


----------

